# 22 ammo



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I really don't want to wade through all of the political rhetoric on the other threads. I just want to find some 22 ammo so my wife and I can go plinking with some Christmas gifts. Does any one have any leads ?


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

Big 5 has plenty or Cal ranch 8)


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Gallensons has a ton. I just left there and they even have cases of CCI Stingers


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Evanston has plenty.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Evanston has plenty.


Cody don't got none left.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Gunnies had quite a bit as of yesterday.

Cal-Ranch in West Jordan was picked dry.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

El Casador said:


> Big 5 has plenty or Cal ranch 8)


Not in Tooele, both places are empty as is Wally World.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I failed to look at 22LR last night at Cabela's, but I did notice that they did not have a single box of 22 caliber bullets for reloading; they stock literally 50+ kinds and about 4 shelves completely empty.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I just bought some CCI swamp guy alligator killer stuff at Cabelas. It must be pretty darn good based on the price.


----------



## Squigie (Aug 4, 2012)

Patriot Arms - West Jordan


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

big 5, sportsmans and cal ranch in ogden are both pretty dry too.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Not much left in Evanston yesterday, only the high-dollar stuff. Wow, it went pretty fast.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Instead of starting a new thread I will just resurrect this one. I am very puzzled. As the availability of 22 LR ammo reaches the ridiculous stage, ( Retailers don't have it, suppliers don't have and won't get it for 2-3 months.) I don't understand the whys and wherefores. I am used to walking into Sportsman's and finding tables stacked with boxes of 525 rounds for $20. What happened to effect such a drastic change? Is all of this craziness due to just panic buying and hording ( and why, for heavens's sake, 22 LR) or is there something going on at the supply level of which I am not aware?


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

might be that some ar's shoot the 22lr ammo


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

My brother in law is a manager at Big 5 and he said they only get shipments every 2 to 3 weeks. And it is usually 1 box of 555 rounds Winchester hollow points ($30) and maybe a few smaller boxes of hollow points (don't know how much those are). When they do get them they are on the shelf Monday mornings.


----------



## Squigie (Aug 4, 2012)

campfire said:


> What happened to effect such a drastic change? Is all of this craziness due to just panic buying and hording ( and why, for heavens's sake, 22 LR) or is there something going on at the supply level of which I am not aware?


Panic buying begets panic buying.
It's a chain reaction.

Once store shelves are emptied, it prods future buyers to start hoarding and snap up everything they can afford (or the store will allow), when they see more in stock. Even if the retailer's supply is constant, if they can't keep anything on the shelves, it creates a false sense of the supply running out for people that don't know any better.

It also doesn't help that greedy gun shop owners like to spread idiotic rumors about bans, restrictions, registration, and limitations on ammunition, just so they can jack up the price and goad people into buying what's available.

It also doesn't help that this is generally the time of the year with the lowest distributor inventory levels for .22 LR. October/November marks the end of peak production for .22 LR for most manufacturers in the US. December through February is their time to run seasonal products (like .22 WRF, .22 Short, etc), perform any deferred maintenance on the production equipment, and re-tool for new products that had a better-than-expected reception at the SHOT show.

And... ammunition manufacturers generally have their production schedules set ("in stone") as much as 24 months in advance. Because every bullet, every cartridge case, and every primer uses a different brass, copper, or lead alloy, it can be extremely difficult to re-purpose materials ordered for one type of ammunition, to run a different type of ammunition.

That all adds up to one thing: It's harder for them to get 'back in the game' and increase production as quickly as at other times of the year. ...if they even have the materials to do so, at all.


----------



## BerryNut (Dec 29, 2008)

I have to echo your frustration Campfire. I have searched hi and low for .22lr, not for hoarding reasons, but because of the simple fact its what I enjoy shooting. I can only think it has to do with forums such as this. People hear there is a shortage of a certain type of ammo and they all run out and buy as much as possible. I think the social world we live in makes it easier to spread panic and drive up demand over supply. Is any legislation going to effect .22 ammo? Probably not. Unless it gets taxed by the government to pay for the 500 Millions dollar proposal Barry proposed. In that case a box of 550 should retail for around 25 instead of 20. Ill still buy it. I for one have plenty of ammo to shoot out of my ruger 10/22 and 15-22, I only keep my eye open for .22 ammo to buy and then hope to sell to fellow friends who have little or no .22 ammo. This is out of control. I would hope that within 6 months we wont be having this conversation.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I saw a bulk 550 count box of .22 rimfire on a bulk ammo website last night for $45 .... fortyfive dollars...!!! Its crazy. 

I have 2000 rounds and a friend with 10,000 offered to sell me some if I run out. I told him thanks but I'm ok for quite a while. When prices stabilize as ammo returns to shelves, I'll probably order up a case.


-DallanC


----------

